# Freehand - gwusst wie



## SELLOSO (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mich hier im Forum mal umhören, ob jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Buch Freehand - gewusst wie gemacht hat.
Ich war sehr zufreiden mit dem Buch zu Photoshop 6 und nun kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das dieses Buch schlecht sein soll.
Ich habe die unterschiedlichsten meinungen gelesen. Die einein sagen "Absolut klasse" und andere "Schrott, da es für den mac geschrieben wurde und es ist nix für Anfänger".

Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch da mehr als ich und kann wenigstens konstruktive Kritik an dem Buch abgeben.

Ich Danke Euch

Selloso


----------



## honifred (14. Oktober 2002)

hallo Selloso!
ich habe mir das buch aus reiner neugier gekauft und war positiv überrascht. die tutorials und die dazugehörigen beschreibungen sind leicht verständlich und grafisch gut gestaltet. das buch ist gut, wenn du schon längere zeit nicht mit fh gearbeitet hast, um wieder schnell reinzukommen. nebenbei werden dir noch paar tricks beigebracht. wenn du anfänger bist und noch nie mit fh gearbeitet hast ist es shwierig reinzukommen, weil das buch ein gewisses grundwissen voraussetzt. zum mac kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich ein pc habe.
meiner meinung nach, hat man für wenig geld (softwarebücher sind meistens schweineteuer) gutes und übersichtliches nachschlagewerk.


----------



## SELLOSO (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo honifred,

ich habe noch nicht viel mit Freehand gearbeitet, nur die einzelnen Lektionen gemacht. Ich komme aber mit diesem Wissen auch sehr gut mit dem Buch zurecht und finde es auch einfach nur genial, genau wie Photoshop: gewusst wie.

Selloso


----------



## x12x13 (18. Dezember 2002)

verstehe nicht, wenn du bei macromedia.com bestellt hast, sollte ein handbuch beigelegen haben. war zum beispiel bei mir so. ansonsten, nochmals an den händler wenden, der die das zeugs vertickt hat, wenn's mal nen händler war. 

//edit: mir fällt da gerade ein, das es auch Trialversionen gibt, da ist das Handbuch natürlich nicht dabei. also ignorier mein post einfach.  

bye jens


----------

